# ProLogo Scratch Pro on SuperSix



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

Can some one tell me the width of the saddle that comes on their SuperSix.

Prologo Scratch Pro 2.0? I love the seat and want one for my CAAD10


----------



## dsaint (Aug 31, 2009)

I measured mine at 134mm.


----------



## TM-17 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

TM-17 said:


> Thank you.


Check your PMs


----------

